# Springs and Shocks



## Nismo GA16 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok i suppose its about time for the drop. Problem is i am having a hard time deciding what setup to go with.. I have basically ruled out coilovers, becasue of the price. So springs and shocks it is? lol ok that could work... What recomendations do you all have? what has been working for you all? and prices? 

Thanks alot...
Nick


----------



## bp_200sx_se-r (May 4, 2005)

try using the search engine.......it works


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

the sticky's in this link should help. . . 

http://nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?f=99


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismo GA16 said:


> Ok i suppose its about time for the drop. Problem is i am having a hard time deciding what setup to go with.. I have basically ruled out coilovers, becasue of the price. So springs and shocks it is? lol ok that could work... What recomendations do you all have? what has been working for you all? and prices?
> 
> Thanks alot...
> Nick


And posting in the correct forum helps. There is a stick pertaining to B14 suspension setups.


----------

